# neue gabel fürs zesty



## Stee (5. Juli 2011)

hallo an alle

nach 3 jahren spass mit und am zesty, will ich mir nun doch noch eine verstellbare (absenkbar und lockout) gabel für mein baby leisten.

ich hab das "ur-zesty", also die 2008er ausführung (gerade, nix tapered) mit dem silbrigen 314er rahmen, mit kompeltt xt komponenten. 

http://www.vtt-occasion.fr/vente-vtt/occasion/upload/photo-1271154079.jpg

ich find es nach wie vor richtig, dass auf "üblichen" steigungen bei dem bike, dank der geometrie keine absenkbare gabel nötig ist. ich hab nicht den eindruck, dass ich bei 15-18% steigung irgend einen nachteil hätte gegenüber freunden mit ner talas an nem trailfox oder ähnlichem... im gegenteil! das zesty fährt sich super. aber wenns dann halt kurze, holprige passagen gibt, wo es richtig steil wird, ist einfach ein paar grad früher schluss mit fahren... 

ich fahr am-touren, trails und ab und an etwas enduro. momentan auch öfters im alpenraum... nun folgende überlegungen zu einem kleinen update dieses jahr:

ich kauf mir eine neue gabel und schlag damit 2 fliegen mit eienr klappe... irgendwas mit ein wenig mehr federweg (150/160mm) und gleichzeitig auch absenkfunktion (wenn möglich bis 110/100mm). was macht dafür sinn? ich kenn eigentlich nur die talas (die sit 150/120 oder?) und das modell von rockshox... marzocchi macht seit sie ETA eignestellt haben nix mehr in der art oder? was gibts für produkte? und da gibts ja riesen utnerschiede im handling oder? ich möcht halt am liebsten remote-lockout und absenkung (die gern auch von hand, einfach nicht 15min runterkurbeln)...e rfahrugnen und tipps?

und die 2. frage (nebensächlich): was bekomm ich für die gebrauchte, gut gewartete fox float 140mm noch?


----------



## tob07 (7. Juli 2011)

Also, ich fahr im Moment auch noch die original Fox Float 140mm, werde aber wohl im Herbst dann umrüsten, da die aktuellen einfach irgendwie mehr Federweg nutzen als meine 2008er Float.
Ansonsten gäbs halt noch die Revelation von Rock shox oder die Marzocchi 44.
Wenns noch mehr sein sollte gäbs noch die Lyrik oder die 36er Talas, wurden beide hier auch schon im Forum an Zestys verbaut, bauen jedoch für den 1cm mehr federweg rund 3 cm mehr auf. Von der Performance gehts dann aber halt eher richtung Enduro..
Das muss also jeder selbst entscheiden.
Ach und ne DT EXM gibts ja auch noch, die hat 140 oder 150mm und sollte auch nicht schlecht ans Zesty passen.

Hoffe ich konnte dir irgendwie weiterhelfen, bin mir allerdings selbst noch nicht ganz schlüssig was es im endeffekt bei mir werden wird


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stee (7. Juli 2011)

Hi und Danke für die erste Rückmeldung!

Sind ja tatsächlich sehr ähnliche Überlegungen bei dir... ich möcht halt beim Umstieg/Update effektiv die Absenkung haben.

Momentan tendier ich gerade zur Revelation oder halt doch die Talas... bauen die beide gleich hoch? Zuviel "Mehrhöhe" will ich natürlich der Geometrie zu Liebe verhindern, aber so ca. 1cm plus im "normalzustand" fänd ich für Abfahrten sehr gut... dann mit der Absenkung für Steigungen noch Vorteile gegenüber heute.

Und muss ich noch auf irgendwas achten ausser auf die Rohre 11/8 anstatt Tapered? bin da bislang zurückhaltend gewesen mit selber umbauen und hab die Entwicklung die letzten 2 jahre doch eher verpasst 

edit: also wär das zb. die richtige revelation fürs zesty 2008 oder?
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...873;page=1;menu=1000,2,121;mid=95;pgc=64:3916

edit2: und das die entsprechende fox talas oder?
http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...85;page=1;menu=1000,2,121;mid=242;pgc=64:3916

bei der fox gibts keine option auf 20mm steckachse... die LRS vom "alten" zesty sind aber mit 20mm achse...?!



und wenn ich dann grad am erneuern bin... die einbaulängen der dämpfer waren 2008 schon gleich wie bei den aktuellen zesty's oder? ich find leider nur die aktuelle geometrie-zeichnung... die kann ich so aber auch für mein altes 2008er nehmen oder?


----------



## tob07 (7. Juli 2011)

Also, auf was du achten musst, ist wie du schon richtig geschrieben, der Schaftdurchmesser, in unserem Fall durchgehend 1 1/8 Zoll. und dann musst du natürlich auf die schaftlänge achten, also für den Fall dass du ne gebrauchte Gabel kaufst. bei neuen GAbeln sind die sowieso lang genug und du musst den Schaft dann nur beim Einbau kürzen.
NAja und dann halt eben noch auf die Achse achten. Also ich weiß nicht wies bei dir ist, aber bei mir im 314er von 2008 ist vorne ein ganz normaler schnellspanner drin, also wenn du dann ne 15mm oder 20mm Steckachs-Gabel kaufst, musste natürlich auch das Laufrad/ Nabe tauschen damit das passt.
20mm kann ich mir jetzt nicht vorstellen oder hast du dir nen anderen LRS gekauft??


----------



## Stee (7. Juli 2011)

ah klar... ich bin davon ausgegangen dass 20mm alt und 15mm neu ist... aber du hast recht! wollte jetzt grad messen und habs gesehen dass da nix ist mit 15 oder 20mm! 

also da fängt der rattenschwanz an... dh. wenn ich mir die revelation oder die talas hol brauch ich nen neuen LRS und da wiederum muss ich wieder prüfen ob die bremse noch passt... kenn mich mit all den "normen" viel zu wenig aus... hat sich an den aufnahmen für die bremsen was getan seit 2008??

bei schaltung und kurbeln und vorbauten kenn ich mich aus, den rest muss ich mir erstmal überblick verschaffen...


----------



## tob07 (7. Juli 2011)

Naja, so ist dass nun auch wieder nicht, die Talas oder die Revelation gibts schon auch noch mit normalen Standard-Ausfallenden für 5mm Schnellspanner, musst nur suchen. Dann kannst du deinen alten LRS weiterverwenden.
Falls sich da jetz was an der Bremsaufnahme zu deiner GAbel ändern sollte, die hat ja Postmount aufnahme, haben heute eigentlich die meisten, aber falls sich was ändert, kannste immernoch nen Adapter für 15Euro kaufen, dann passt auch deine Bremse.
Nur wenn du eben ne GAbel mit 15mm Achse oder so wegen etwas mehr steifigkeit willst, dann musste auch ein neues Laufrad kaufen...

Hoffe ich konnte dir helfen


----------



## Stee (7. Juli 2011)

ja danke dir, super!

ich find bislang (zumindest online) talas wie auch revelation in der 2012er ausführung nur noch mit 15/20mm... werd da heut abend mal beim händler vorbeischauen und mich schlau machen!

edit: also bei der talas siehts aus, als gäbe es nur die 140mm version (no travel change) mit standrad ausfallenden... laut fox-website 15qr oder "9mm open drop-out"

und bei der revelation wär wohl das hier "standard" die alte 5mm schnellspanner-version?

http://www.bike24.net/1.php?content...0,2,121;mid=95;pgc=64:3916::5416:5417::65:226


----------



## Stee (7. Juli 2011)

das thema ist ja sau-komplex... 

also wenn ich mich richtig informiert hab, kann man alte 5mm schnellspanner-hubs auf 9mm konvertieren (mit adapter)... nicht aber auf die 15qr


----------



## tob07 (7. Juli 2011)

Jo, also das ist so:
Deine normale GAbel mit Standardausfallenden, kannst du sowohl mit 5mm Schnellspannern, als auch mit 9mm Schnellspannachsen fahren, die passen da einfach so beide rein, aber natürlich nicht in deine Nabe. 
Deine Laufräder sind ja für 5mm Schnellspanner gebaut, also kannst du eine Gabel mit ausfallenden mit deinen bisherigen schnellspannern fahren. 
Manche NAbenhersteller bieten auch eine NAbenversion mit 9mm Achsloch an, da könntest du dann mit der selben GAbel mit Standardausfallenden einen 9mm Schnellspanner fahren, für dich aber eigentlich irrelevant, da entweder weiter mit 5mm Fahren oder gleich auf 15mm umrüsten.

Wenn da jetz also steht mit 9mm standard-Ausfallende, passt das für deine normalen schnellspanner, als auch für die dickeren 9mm schnellspanner..


----------



## vitaminc (7. Juli 2011)

Wie wärs mit nem neuen Radel ? *duck und weg*


----------



## hekokra (6. Oktober 2013)

tob07 schrieb:


> Also, ich fahr im Moment auch noch die original Fox Float 140mm, werde aber wohl im Herbst dann umrüsten, da die aktuellen einfach irgendwie mehr Federweg nutzen als meine 2008er Float.
> Ansonsten gäbs halt noch die Revelation von Rock shox oder die Marzocchi 44.
> Wenns noch mehr sein sollte gäbs noch die Lyrik oder die 36er Talas, wurden beide hier auch schon im Forum an Zestys verbaut, bauen jedoch für den 1cm mehr federweg rund 3 cm mehr auf. Von der Performance gehts dann aber halt eher richtung Enduro..
> Das muss also jeder selbst entscheiden.
> ...










ich hab jetzt meine fox float 140 gengen die exm 150 ausgetauscht!
die exm ist eine klasse besser,  federung, steifigkeit, fahrkontrolle, ansprechen... alles besser
die fox konnte nicht mit dem super hinterbau mithalten, die exm kann


verwandelt das zesty in eine waffe!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tob07 (9. Oktober 2013)

hekokra schrieb:


> ich hab jetzt meine fox float 140 gengen die exm 150 ausgetauscht!
> die exm ist eine klasse besser, federung, steifigkeit, fahrkontrolle, ansprechen... alles besser
> die fox konnte nicht mit dem super hinterbau mithalten, die exm kann
> 
> ...


 
Hi, 
na das klingt ja super! Also ich habe gegen eine FOX Talas 32 RLC mit 150mm und Kashima getauscht, bin bis jetzt sehr zufrieden, nutzt den Federweg viel Besser aus als meine alte Float, bei dieser hab ich immer nur die ersten 80mm, selbst bei (für mich) härtester Fahrweise und niedrigem Luftdruck genutzt.

Viel Spaß mit der neuen Forke!!


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir inzwischen eine Marzocchi 44er:







Kein Vergleich zur vorigen Fox RL.


----------



## hekokra (9. Oktober 2013)

Bei mir inzwischen eine Marzocchi 44er:



Kein Vergleich zur vorigen Fox RL.[/quote]





Die hatte ich auch auf der liste, aber wo bekommt man die her?
bin eigendlich absoluter marzocchi fan, aber die sind momentan nirgends zu bekommen...
was hast du da für einen dämpfer am hinterbau?


----------



## vitaminc (9. Oktober 2013)

MZ 44 Micro-Ti gebraucht:
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/178363-marzocchi-44-micro-ti

Ich hatte meine NEU vom Händler, war so Restposten.
Ansonsten kannste auch nach einer 55er gucken.

Dämpfer ist ein Rock Shox Monarch Plus RC3.


----------



## hekokra (9. Oktober 2013)

danke

hab aber ja jetzt die dtswiss und die funzt eigendlich recht gut...
mit meinem hinterbau bin ich eigendlich sehr zufrieden, wird solange nix defekt ist der alte fox bleiben

grüße


----------



## sub-xero (21. Oktober 2013)

Ich habe mir eine RockShox Sector RL Coil eingebaut. Bin damit sehr zufrieden, sie fährt sich wesentlich besser als die Fox-Gabel und war nicht mal allzu teuer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## vitaminc (21. Oktober 2013)

@sub-xero
Fast alles ist besser als die alte Fox RL 
RS Sector RL Coil ist nett, noch besser wird sie mit der RCT3 Kartusche die man nachträglich einbauen kann, dann hat man wenigstens auch alle Einstellungsmöglichkeiten. 

Ich sehe du fährst noch die Original Laufräder, halten bei Dir die XT-Naben und wie oft haste schon nachzentrieren müssen?

Die Felgen sind zwar ganz nett, aber ich habe sie auf das Rad meiner Frau geschraubt, bevor ich sie völlig mit meiner Fahrweise völlig zerstört hätte. Mit meinen aktuellen FlowEX bauen die Reifen nicht nur breiter, sondern ich kann es noch deutlich mehr Laufen lassen und ballern ohne Angst zu haben mir zerschellts die Felgen


----------



## sub-xero (22. Oktober 2013)

vitaminc schrieb:


> Ich sehe du fährst noch die Original Laufräder, halten bei Dir die XT-Naben und wie oft haste schon nachzentrieren müssen?



Mit den Felgen bin ich bislang sehr zufrieden. Keine Schäden, kein Nachzentrieren. Ich nehme das Bike schon hart ran, mache aber keine Drops. Ich fahre auch nicht so sehr auf Geschwindigkeit, sondern eher technisch schwierige Trails. Vielleicht werden dadurch meine Felgen weniger belastet.


----------

